# newbie with a 29g Biocube



## jun_18T (Dec 2, 2008)

well....i guess im gonna have to start this hobby now that i bought my tank 

new here in this forum. this will be my first attempt with salt water tank. did a few research for about a couple of weeks. so i just got this Biocube 29 with stand. any suggestions you guys have for me. and also what would be a good mod to do with the tank??? im asking so at least i can do it now before setting everything up. do you guys think i should get the oceanic protein skimmer for this tank. dunno if the guy was just trying to make money off me 

also....will i be better off buying cycled salt water already rather than waiting for my tank to cycle on its own??? any place where i can get one??

thanks....i will be asking more newbie/dumb questions as i go along so pls bear with me.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi and welcome ...........
I remember when i was the only one in Saltwater lol guess i shouldnt have posted my pictures lol

No skimmer is really needed , most important part of filtration is live rock .......29 gl with false back right? so basically your looking at 20 gl of actual usable space right ?
I however have a HOB skimmer and i love it on my 20 gl i only run it when i have problems with algae and flatworms all stuff i got from corals .
i wouldnt get a cheap nano tho invest in something better.
Good luck


----------



## jun_18T (Dec 2, 2008)

where in the GTA can i buy cycled salt water???? its just that i dont really want to get in to mixing the salt water myself yet....and waiting for it to cycle. 

thanks!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

you cant i think ........if you know someone or a member lives close to you they can do a waterchange and give you the water . just a thaught 
thats a lot of sw to lug ,i would offer but im fighting algea .
Im sure others would chime in and get you going ............as lots came for my water ........why dont you cycle iit it only takes about 3 weeks fill it up and put raw shrimp in and let it rot that will get it cycled ....
I myself prefer to cycle a new tank


----------



## jun_18T (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks....so how do you exactly mix the water and the salt??? i can cycle the tank no problem...its just that the mixing part is what bothers me. i should get the salinity right....what can i use to measure that??


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

The instructions are usually pretty close, but depending on where you would like to keep you salinity you may have to make some mods. First off, never mix your salt in your tank. Do it in a bucket, add your RO/DI water, use a power head to keep things churning add your salt. While this is happening run an airstone as well.

Depending on where you are located, I'm getting ready to do a 70g water change.

Chris


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

thats cool .......... wtg underthesea ........
I would take yer water in a sec lol
if you grab his water no cycle needed , but you learn more starting from fresh .
you need a hydrometer to measure .
i have found for most corals they like the level higher and everything else is cool with the level too , i keep mine at 1.26 ppm
I have also found when buying corals i test the water from the bag and all have kept 1.26 ppm.
I never do what under does tho i just mix measure and wait 15 min and do the change no powerhead no bubbler and never had any problems with my water .
Good luck!


----------

